# Chihiros ugly green



## Aqua360 (11 Jul 2021)

There was recent discussion on this, chihiros adding green to their lights, I tried to get around this by buying the A series version 1, but unfortunately they've sent me the updated version which you can see below on the left, compared to the white on the right.

Bad picture quality I know, but should demonstrate what I mean.

One to watch out for, I'm not sure if the new A 2 series has this, I think it's programmable but not sure if individual colours can be influenced.


----------



## Ash_bash (12 Jul 2021)

Ooof that’s awful, I’ve only ever brought the 1 series off them, didn’t realise they changed the leds in the newer series, always been quite happy with the clean light the 1 series gives out, Never been much for the pinkish hue of some lights.


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Sep 2021)

So, an update on this, I recently set up one of the 10l dennerle cubes for some spare plants I had and shrimp cast offs; and I'm actually liking the look of the light 😂

I think it's still marmite, but it really seems to emphasis the greens in the plants (obviously), so it's perhaps not as bad as I'd first suggested 🤷‍♂️


----------



## plantnoobdude (30 Sep 2021)

green plants look great! very "ada style" if i were to do a green plant dominant scape, it seems this would be the best choice!


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Sep 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> green plants look great! very "ada style" if i were to do a green plant dominant scape, it seems this would be the best choice!


I don't mind the light on a nano like this, if it was a bigger tank I'm not sure how id feel, I think sometimes it reminds me of regular float glass, which isn't ideal. Maybe be interesting to see it on a low iron glass tank.


----------



## anewbie (1 Oct 2021)

Can't you increase the red channel to compenstate; you can on the wrgb2.


----------



## oreo57 (1 Oct 2021)

anewbie said:


> Can't you increase the red channel to compenstate; you can on the wrgb2.


A series is all white diodes I believe.
So, no
Oddly these diodes would have to be custom built though some cheap 6500k are similar in tone.


----------



## X3NiTH (1 Oct 2021)

If you want to change the quality of the light coming from the unit as a whole or from individual leds then you can use Stage Lighting Filters. 









						Stage Electrics |  Audio Video & Lighting Specalists
					

Stage Electrics provides technical equipment and integrated solutions to the arts, broadcast, construction, education and theatre industries.




					m.stage-electrics.co.uk
				




This place has a full range, colour swatches can be bought so you can test the whole ranges first before ordering specific films. They also do Neutral Density film so if you need to dim the output of a light unit that can’t be electronically dimmed then using these films you can achieve this.


----------



## Nont (20 Dec 2021)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but does anyone get shock by the new a-series light or is it just me?


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Dec 2021)

Natthanon said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread but does anyone get shock by the new a-series light or is it just me?



I think it's very marmite


----------

